# Reinhold Gliere



## Mirror Image

Although all of his important compositions came during the first half of the twentieth century, the body and style of his work place Glière solidly at the end of the nineteenth century in spirit. Having studied at both the Kiev and Moscow conservatories, he was infused with Russian Romanticism, and -- even though he studied briefly in Berlin -- it is safe to say that nothing he ever wrote sounded either modern or un-Russian. He studied theory under a student of Rimsky-Korsakov and, upon entering the Moscow Conservatory in 1894, studied composition and harmony with the likes of Arensky, Taneyev, and Ippolitov-Ivanov. In 1900 he was awarded the school's highest prize in composition, the gold medal. His monumental third symphony, subtitled "Ilya Murometz," which premiered in Moscow in 1912, propelled his career forward; in 1913 he was named director of the Kiev Conservatory, a position he held all through the Russian Revolution.

In 1920 he became professor of music at the Moscow Conservatory; his service there was interrupted only by the Second World War. While in Moscow, he taught Serge Prokofiev, Aram Khachaturian, and Alexander Mossolov, the spearhead of "Soviet realism."

Glière also became a political figure in Russia during the Stalin years, serving as chairman of the organizing committee of the Soviet Composers' Union from 1938 to 1948. His conventional, utterly Russian music found favor with Stalin and his cultural ministers; the extent to which Glière's reputation as a musician may have suffered because of this will forever remain speculative. Glière received many honors during this era, including the title of People's Artist of the Soviet Union.

Glière's body of work -- which straddles the upheaval of the Russian Revolution, with fine pieces produced on both sides -- is prodigious in quantity: besides his three symphonies, four string quartets, two complete operas, two ballets, and two concertos, he produced hundreds of songs, piano works, and chamber pieces. He is considered, along with his more famous predecessor, Tchaikovsky, to have been seminal in the development of Russian ballet; however, little of his music is heard outside Russia today. Glière's music is comfortably Romantic, invariably nationalistic, and skillfully crafted, often managing to combine beautiful melodies, inventive orchestration, and eye-popping bombast to great effect.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

Another fantastic Russian composer NOBODY talks about on this site. He's so underrated I think. He wrote some great symphonies, concertos, and his "Red Poppy" ballet is outstanding.

Show some love for Gliere.


----------



## Sid James

Forgive me, but I am a little suspicious of composers like Gliere & Kabalevsky who were the good chums of Stalinist regime. I know this is rather a jaded view, because even Prokofiev, Khatchaturian & Shostakovich found some favour with the regime at times, but at least they produced works which were heavily criticised for being 'formalist,' 'decadent' & 'Western.' I think that Gliere & Kabalevsky had a comparatively easy ride, because they curried favour with the regime by producing a constant stream of politicised works.


----------



## Taneyev

Sure, like his string quartets. Completely commis.Or his violin concerto, a KGB commission.


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> Forgive me, but I am a little suspicious of composers like Gliere & Kabalevsky who were the good chums of Stalinist regime. I know this is rather a jaded view, because even Prokofiev, Khatchaturian & Shostakovich found some favour with the regime at times, but at least they produced works which were heavily criticised for being 'formalist,' 'decadent' & 'Western.' I think that Gliere & Kabalevsky had a comparatively easy ride, because they curried favour with the regime by producing a constant stream of politicised works.


Politics aside, he wrote great music. Have you actually heard any of his music, Andre?


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> Politics aside, he wrote great music. Have you actually heard any of his music, Andre?


Years ago, on radio. A friend has a cd of the _Red Poppy _ballet suite. I might listen to that...

I would be interested more in his pre-revolution output, like the _'Ilya Murometz' _symphony which the article mentions. Have you heard it?


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> Years ago, on radio. A friend has a cd of the _Red Poppy _ballet suite. I might listen to that...
> 
> I would be interested more in his pre-revolution output, like the _'Ilya Murometiz' _symphony which the article mentions. Have you heard it?


I've heard a few pieces of Gliere and "Iya Murometiz" isn't one of them I've heard. I'm about to listen to his "Bronze Horseman," so I'll let you know how it is after I hear it. Actually, this is kind of crazy, but a few years ago my Dad bought that Naxos recording of "The Red Poppy (Complete)" and he told me to listen to it. I was so far into jazz at that point that it was just a ridiculous thought of me listening to a classical recording. Anyway, I've really come full circle this many years later and I'm taking about "The Red Poppy" now.


----------



## LvB

Andre said:


> I would be interested more in his pre-revolution output, like the _'Ilya Murometz' _symphony which the article mentions. Have you heard it?


It's magnificent, written on a much grander scale than anything else I know by Gliere; the second movement reaches Tristanesque heights every bit as sensual as anything Scriabin composed, and the last movement is simply colossal. There isn't a really ideal recording, imo (perhaps the piece is just too grand to make the transition to recordings easily), but I'd probably choose Harold Farberman's with the Royal Philharmonic first; it's very deliberately paced (see timing comparisons below), but if you let it carry you off it has a truly epic feel missing in the other recordings known to me. Skip Stokowski and Ormandy; their recordings are so heavily cut as to amount to Reader's Digest versions (_War and Peace_ in four easy chapters').

Farberman:
Mvt. 1: 28'08"
Mvt. 2: 28'33"
Mvt. 3: 7'54"
Mvt: 4: 27'12"

Leon Botstein, London Philharmonic:
Mvt. 1: 22'22"
Mvt. 2: 20'14"
Mvt. 3: 7'03"
Mvt: 4: 22'14"
As far as I can tell without a score, this recording is complete, and it has some very strong elements, but the grandeur is mostly missing.

Edward Downes, BBC Philharmonic:
Mvt. 1: 22'53"
Mvt. 2: 21'33"
Mvt. 3: 7'10"
Mvt: 4: 26'17"
This would be my second choice; it's strong and effective, though not quite as overpowering as Farberman. If you prefer a faster tempo, this is the one to start with (afterwards, I guarantee that Farberman's will seem very slow indeed).

I haven't yet heard the Donald Johanos recording on Naxos, but it is complete as far as I know.

These are the only complete recordings known to me; there was another led by Nathan Rakhlin, on Melodiya, which I remember as being very good but believe was cut, though not as badly as the Ormandy & Stokowski versions. It's very hard to find.


----------



## JoeGreen

The only piece I'm familiar with is _The Russian Sailor's Dance_ from playing it in Orchestra. I've seen CD's of his other music and have been tempted to buy them.


----------



## Mirror Image

JoeGreen said:


> The only piece I'm familiar with is _The Russian Sailor's Dance_ from playing it in Orchestra. I've seen CD's of his other music and have been tempted to buy them.


You must give Gliere's music a try, JoeGreen. I think you will find much enjoyment in it.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I've heard both the Red Poppy and the Horn Concerto. The Red Poppy is haunting in places, but is rather generic. The horn concerto, by contrast, is very good- one of the better pieces written for that instrument.


----------



## Taneyev

And he had one of the most beautiful harp concertos I ever heard.


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> I've heard both the Red Poppy and the Horn Concerto. The Red Poppy is haunting in places, but is rather generic. The horn concerto, by contrast, is very good- one of the better pieces written for that instrument.


Nah..."Red Poppy" is a great piece of music despite what you say.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Everyone must listen to the Zaporozhy Cossacks


----------



## JoeGreen

Mirror Image said:


> You must give Gliere's music a try, JoeGreen. I think you will find much enjoyment in it.


 Will do then.


----------



## LvB

JoeGreen said:


> Will do then.


Of course, it might be helpful if someone took your musical interests into consideration when recommending a Gliere piece.... 

With that in mind, and not knowing your particular tastes--

If you like large scale orchestral pieces a la Wagner/Strauss, you will probably love the third symphony. If you prefer less bombast, or want something shorter, try the (hitherto unmentioned) Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra; it's brief, wordless, and quite touching. If it's chamber music you'd like to try, Gliere wrote two string quartets which manage to be both 'Russian' and solidly in the mainstream of the genre. If you enjoy all of the above, then-- well, try all of the above  .

Gliere is worth investigating, but his musical map is a broad one, and it's easy to imagine someone quite enjoying certain of his pieces while finding others quite uninteresting.


----------



## Sid James

LvB said:


> It's magnificent, written on a much grander scale than anything else I know by Gliere; the second movement reaches Tristanesque heights every bit as sensual as anything Scriabin composed, and the last movement is simply colossal.


I'm not a big fan of Scriabin, but Gliere's _Ilya Murometz _symphony sounds a bit different as you describe it (i.e. 'Tristanesque'). I'll probably get the Naxos cd, when I have the money. I don't mind long symphonies at all, as long as they sustain one's interest. Recently I've been getting into Messiaen's _Turangalila Symphony_, something I never thought I'd enjoy. But there you go, we all change...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I'm not a big fan of Scriabin, but Gliere's _Ilya Murometz _symphony sounds a bit different as you describe it (i.e. 'Tristanesque'). I'll probably get the Naxos cd, when I have the money. I don't mind long symphonies at all, as long as they sustain one's interest. Recently I've been getting into Messiaen's _Turangalila Symphony_, something I never thought I'd enjoy. But there you go, we all change...


I wasn't a big fan of Scriabin either until I heard Vladimir Ashkenazy's cycle on Decca. Wonderful set. Definitely give him another try. He wrote some powerful music.


----------



## Sid James

I saw the review below on current listening & thought I'd post it here. It doesn't exactly endear one to Gliere's _'Ilya Murometz_.' I was thinking of getting it before, but after reading this, I think I'll pass. It appears that the work is similar to Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_, but even more tedious as it lasts more than an hour...



Moldyoldie said:


> *Glière: Symphony No. 3 "Ilya Murometz"
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Harold Farberman, cond.
> UNICORN-KANCHANA (2 CDs)*
> This is an interminable, nearly 100-minute exercise in Late Romantic non-expression. The first hour might make for good background music, but only if one can abide a persistent drone of near-Wagnerian swelling and ebbing of massed strings -- Dramamine is not included. I realize the symphony has a program, but this might work better as a silent movie soundtrack; several grueling listens have failed to convince me otherwise.
> 
> Glière's _"Ilya Murometz"_ has its fervent fans, but if one truly wishes to be introduced to this bloated gargantua, I'd feel comfortable in suggesting almost any other recording (though I've yet to hear any of them and am well-nigh loath to do so), apparently all of which are either appreciably amended or reinterpreted for "listening compactness". Farberman's recording is probably best left for cognoscenti...or for someone's extended sessions of morbid self-imposed sleep deprivation.


----------



## JSK

Most accounts of Ilya Murometz don't drag on for a full 100 minutes. I own the Botstein recording on Telarc which lasts a comparatively brief 70 minutes. Although it took me a couple listens to get into it, I now really enjoy this symphony and consider it only a little overlong considering its material. Although the Botstein might be about half an hour shorter than the Faberman recording, both are uncut.

The Downes recording on Chandos is also pretty good, but I prefer Botstein's.

I would urge anybody interested in Russian Romantic or gargantuan late romantic music in general to give Gliere's Third Symphony a try, but only if the interpretation isn't too drawn out. 100 minutes is just ridiculous.


----------



## Donboy

Taneyev said:


> And he had one of the most beautiful harp concertos I ever heard.


Absolutely! And please try his solo piano music - 25 preludes Op 30 especially.


----------



## Mirror Image

JSK said:


> Most accounts of Ilya Murometz don't drag on for a full 100 minutes. I own the Botstein recording on Telarc which lasts a comparatively brief 70 minutes. Although it took me a couple listens to get into it, I now really enjoy this symphony and consider it only a little overlong considering its material. Although the Botstein might be about half an hour shorter than the Faberman recording, both are uncut.
> 
> The Downes recording on Chandos is also pretty good, but I prefer Botstein's.
> 
> I would urge anybody interested in Russian Romantic or gargantuan late romantic music in general to give Gliere's Third Symphony a try, but only if the interpretation isn't too drawn out. 100 minutes is just ridiculous.


What's ridiculous is the fact that there are no full performances (to my knowledge) of the full work. I'd like to hear in it's complete form. The way the composer intended it to be heard.

Why are people so down on longer works? You just take the larger works in segments. They're much more enjoyable if taken a slower pace.

Look at the size of Mahler and Bruckner symphonies or Wagner's operas. Nobody seems to mind their symphonies/operas being long. If the music is good, then it doesn't matter how long or short it is in my opinion. Good music is good music.


----------



## JSK

Mirror Image said:


> What's ridiculous is the fact that there are no full performances (to my knowledge) of the full work. I'd like to hear in it's complete form. The way the composer intended it to be heard.


The Downes, Botstein, and Faberman recordings are all of the full work. Stokowski's are significantly cut.


----------



## Mirror Image

JSK said:


> The Downes, Botstein, and Faberman recordings are all of the full work. Stokowski's are significantly cut.


I have heard the Bostein and from what I've heard he butchers the tempos. I haven't heard the Downes or Fa*r*berman, so I can't make a judgement of their intepretations yet.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

The other evening heard (over the radio) *Glier's Harp Concerto* in E flat major, Op. 74.

It was *f a n t a s t i c* ! ! !


----------



## Mahler7

yep, the 3rd symphony is pretty epic. i have the naxos version... how does it stack up to the competition?

the red poppy is also excellent.

the zaporozhy cossacks also.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I like Gliere....*

I am not diying for his music though....I have some curiosities as the violin concerto...completed by my beloved Lyatoshynsky. My Gliere's are below:

GLIERE REINHOL D LE PAVOT ROUGE PHIL. LONDRES - ANATOLE FISTOULARI BALLE DISQUE VINYLITE 06/06/1998 
GLIERE REINHOL D LE PAVOT ROUGE (BALLET COMPLET) ST PETERSBURG STATE SYMPHONY ORCH. (DIR. ANDRE ANICHANOV) BALLE DISQUE COMPACT 06/06/1998 
GLIERE REINHOL D La melancolie de l<amour Ekaterina Semetchup, mezzo-soprano - Larissa Gegieva, piano LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 27/04/2008 
GLIERE REINHOL D La nuit marche Ekaterina Semetchup, mezzo-soprano - Larissa Gegieva, piano LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 27/04/2008 
GLIERE REINHOL D Larmes humaines Ekaterina Semetchup, mezzo-soprano - Larissa Gegieva, piano LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 27/04/2008 
GLIERE REINHOL D Oh, si la melancolie... Ekaterina Semetchup, mezzo-soprano - Larissa Gegieva, piano LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 27/04/2008 
GLIERE REINHOL D Shakh-Senem - OPERA DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 18/01/2009 
GLIERE REINHOL D ARLEQUINE TOMISLAV BAYNOD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLIERE REINHOL D BRONZE HORSEMAN SUITE BBC PHIL (SIR EDWARD DOWNES, COND) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/01/2007 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO FOR HORN OP. 91 BBC PHIL (SIR EDWARD DOWNES, COND) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/01/2007 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO FOR HORN OP. 91 BAMBERG SYMPHONIKER (W.A. ALBERT) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO P/COR - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 06/06/1998 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO P/SOPRANO COLORATURA - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 06/06/1998 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO POUR COR -- SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO POUR HARPE - SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO POUR HARPE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 06/06/1998 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO POUR HARPE CITY OF LONDON SINFONIA - RACHEL MASTERS, HARPE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO POUR HARPE -- SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO POUR SOPRANO COLORATURA CITY OF LONDON SINFONIA - EILEEN HULSE, SOPRANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 18/02/2004 
GLIERE REINHOL D CONCERTO POUR SOPRANO COLORATURA -- SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
GLIERE REINHOL D EIGHT PIECES FOR VIOLIN AND CELLO OP. 39 ELEONORA TUROVSKY, VIOLIN - YULI TUROVSKY, CELLO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/09/2004 
GLIERE REINHOL D MELODIE, OP. 35 CHRISTIAN DELAFONTAINE, FLUTE - MARINA MOURTAZINE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 15/06/2007 
GLIERE REINHOL D OCTET OP. 5 (1900) PHIL. STRING OCTET BERLIN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/03/2009 
GLIERE REINHOL D PRLUDE TOMISLAV BAYNOD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLIERE REINHOL D SEXTET OP. 11 (1905) PHIL. STRING OCTET BERLIN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/03/2009 
GLIERE REINHOL D SOLEMN OUVERTURE FOR THE 20TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE OCTOBER REVOLUTI ON ROYAL NORTHERN COLLEGE OF MUSIC WIND ORCHESTRA (CLARK RUNDEL L, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/04/2004 
GLIERE REINHOL D STRING QUARTET NO. 1, OP. 2 PULZUS STRING QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 11/11/2006 
GLIERE REINHOL D STRING QUARTET NO. 2, OP. 20 PULZUS STRING QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 11/11/2006 
GLIERE REINHOL D SYMPHONIE NO. 1 SLOVAC PHIL. (DIR. STEPHEN GUNZENHAUSER) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLIERE REINHOL D SYMPHONIE NO. 2 OP.25 CZECHO-SLOVAK RADIO SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLIERE REINHOL D SYMPHONIE NO. 3 "ILYA MOUROMETZ" - SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLIERE REINHOL D SYMPHONIE NO. 3 "ILYA MOUROMETZ" BRATISLAVA ORCH. (DIR. DONALD JOHANOS) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/05/1998 
GLIERE REINHOL D SYMPHONIE NO.3 SAN DIEGO SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA (DIR.YOAV TALMI) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 29/01/2000 
GLIERE REINHOL D SYMPHONY NO. 2 PHIL ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/03/2009 
GLIERE REINHOL D TARAS BULBA ODESSA PHIL SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/03/2009 
GLIERE REINHOL D THE ZAPOROZHY COSSACKS, OP.64 CZECHO-SLOVAK RADIO SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLIERE REINHOL D VIOLIN CONCERTO, OP. 100 (ARR. LYATOSHYNSKY) PHIL ORCH. YONDANI BUTT (YUKO NISHINO, VIOLIN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/03/2009

Martin


----------



## TxllxT

*Glière Symphonies on Naxos and Chandos*

I'm a big fan of Reinhold Glière, especially because of his symphony no.3. The 1991 Naxos recording of the Bratislava CZ Radio Orchestra with Donald Johanos is very good (lasting 75'33'') but the 1991 Chandos recording of the BBC Philharmonic with Sir Edward Downes is excellent (78'08''). I also have Stokowski, but his cut version falls short and does not match the Chandos recording quality.


















Glière in the 3rd symphony makes me think of Sibelius' Tone Poems like Lemminkäinen and Kullervo. Only that Glière postpones the return of his Russian Lemminkäinen: Ilya Muromets unendlessly. Fascinating!

When there is a 3rd Symphony there must be also a 2nd.

















Alas, the 2nd is just interesting, not dangerously addictive like the 3rd.










For those who like the abysses opening as Wagner does in _Die Götterdämmerung_ or Sibelius going to war with Lemminkäinen, beware of Gliére's 3rd Symphony. With Sir Edward Downes at the helm and the amplifier's volume turned to window-rattling-level you're bound to get lost for ever. Beware!


----------



## the_emptier

his symphonies have been on my list, I definitely have to check them out now!


----------



## hespdelk

I only know a few of his works, his Harp concerto and his concerto for coloratura soprano - both wonderful.

I've heard his parts of his 3rd symphony once before, and look forward to exploring all the symphonies.

I agree that he is unjustly neglected and underrated.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*From the Red Poppy:*






This is absolutely gorgeous, I'm in love with this now.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I think he's one of the greatest russian composers.

The Red Poppy Ballet Op.70 is one of my favorites.

I adore Symphony No.3 Op. 42 "Ilya Muromets".

I like also his Concerto for coloratura soprano and orchestra Op. 82

I want to listen to his opera *Shakh Senem*, but unfortunately didn't find any source yet ... anyone can help ?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

A good page about Glière, include a short analysis of the Symphony No.3 Ilya Muromets:

http://www.clarihorn.freeserve.co.uk/gliere/


----------



## KirGlobal

Il_Penseroso said:


> I want to listen to his opera *Shakh Senem*, but unfortunately didn't find any source yet ... anyone can help ?


I have a CD with 10 pieces from the Shakh-Senem opera, a good copy of old Russian recording, under the conduction of Reinhold Gliere himself! If you wish, I can upload it to any storage (Rapidshare etc) for you to download it?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

KirGlobal said:


> I have a CD with 10 pieces from the Shakh-Senem opera, a good copy of old Russian recording, under the conduction of Reinhold Gliere himself! If you wish, I can upload it to any storage (Rapidshare etc) for you to download it?


If you do please, I'll be appreciated too much...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Il_Penseroso said:


> A good page about Glière, include a short analysis of the Symphony No.3 Ilya Muromets:
> 
> http://www.clarihorn.freeserve.co.uk/gliere/


It was dedicated to Glazunov, huh? That's a first!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GLIERE! One of my newest favorite Russian(sorta) composers!


----------



## jurianbai

you are not really into string quartet genre Hui, as long as I remember. But Gliere composed a beautiful one for that. Also an Harp concerto! Surely interesting yet another Russian composer to dig.


----------



## Nadia

His Ilya Muromets symphony is a magnificent work. I love the second tableau, the creepy strings...
His coloratura concerto is nice and the approach to the human voice as an instrument is extraordinary. I liked the first movement better than the second one. Overall, the concerto must be very hard to sing. I believe it takes enormous lung capacity. I would probably die in the first 5 minutes. The harp concerto is also nice, I like the first and second movement, but not the third one. Leyli and Medznun is such a nice story, but I unfortunately haven't had a chance to hear any of his operas.


----------



## Taneyev

I've: 
String quartet 1 op.2 and 2 op.20
String sextet op.11
String octet op.5
Harp concerto
Coloratura concerto on trumpet
Violin and cello concertos


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Odnoposoff said:


> Coloratura concerto on trumpet


Have you heard the original for voice? Joan Sutherland did a recording of it which I've heard, I highly recommend it.


----------



## rgolubev

I think Scriabin's symphonic music is something one has to grow up to (develop the ears), to appreciate. Same goes for man's piano music. When I was a teen it sounded too weird to me, apart form a couple of his etudes, but later in life I started seeking out "weird" stuff and I very much like his oeuvre now.


----------



## Taneyev

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Have you heard the original for voice? Joan Sutherland did a recording of it which I've heard, I highly recommend it.


Sorry but I don't like sopranos. Have no singed record. On trumpet, it sounds beautiful.


----------



## Taneyev

rgolubev said:


> I think Scriabin's symphonic music is something one has to grow up to (develop the ears), to appreciate. Same goes for man's piano music. When I was a teen it sounded too weird to me, apart form a couple of his etudes, but later in life I started seeking out "weird" stuff and I very much like his oeuvre now.


Good for you, but we were talking about Gliere.


----------



## Aggelos

I am also a huge fan of Gliere. Sometimes I can go berserk with Gliere's orchestral writing/style.
Gliere can give you an exotically scented sound world in conjunction with lush, sumptuous, rich, lavish and campy orchestrations.

As you guys know, Chandos has done an amazing survey/tribute to Gliere's symphonic works
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Nov11/Gliere_collection_CHAN10679X.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Oct11/Gliere_CHAN106795X.htm
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=CHAN 10166

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASV has some fine discs
http://www.allmusic.com/album/gli%C3%A8re-violin-concerto-op-100-symphony-no-2-in-c-minor-mw0001941204
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-8347/

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/oct00/gliere.htm

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Naxos and Marco Polo can offer you a variety of rarities

The latest entry is with JoAnn Falleta
http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/10058
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Mar14/Gliere_sy3_8573161.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Feb/Gliere_sy3_NBD0041.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Sep14/Gliere_sy3_NBD0041.htm
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/falletta-buffalo-define-glieres-monumental-third-symphony/

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/n/nxs50899a.php
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=MP 3106

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/n/nxs50898a.php
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=MP 0349

http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/glière-orchestral-works-mr0002704496
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=MP 3675

http://www.allmusic.com/album/glière-the-red-poppy-complete-ballet-mw0001797941
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=NA 3496

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gliere coupled with others
http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/e/emi66887a.php
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Dec07/Gliere_DOM292996.htm

http://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/reinhold_gliere___mikhail_ippolitov_ivanov/gliere__the_red_poppy___ballet_suite___ippolitov_ivanov__caucasian_sketches__london_philharmonic_orchestra_anatole_fistoulari_/

http://www.allmusic.com/album/gliere-the-red-poppy-knipper-symphony-no-4-mw0001838856
http://www.mymusicbase.ru/PPS8/sd_8357.htm

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Talent Records
http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/4696
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Dec07/Gliere_DOM292996.htm

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Telarc's Gliere
http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/363
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-8954/
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-8704/

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Delos' Gliere
http://www.allmusic.com/album/macal-conducts-gliére-mw0001940851
http://delosmusic.com/tag/macal-conducts-gliere/

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gliere's Khrizis

http://www.allmusic.com/album/reinhold-moritzovich-gli%C3%A8re-ballet-suite-ii-from-chrysis-eight-duets-for-violin-and-cello-op-39-mw0001534992

http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/reinhold-gliere-ballet-suites-nos1-and-2-mr0002156964

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gliere and Ormandy
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-14335/

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










http://militscky.narod.ru/cd-r2.html

GLIERE, REINHOLD Shakh-Senem, Opera excerpts, Concerto

VSG/Melodiya, Mono M10-36867 GOST 5289-73
"Shakh-Senem", Opera excerpts
Anatoly Orfenov
K.Rachevskaya
All-Union Radio Orchestra, Reinhold Gliere, G.Stolyarov conductors

Concerto for Voice and Orchestra, op.82
Bella Rudenko soprano
Kiev Philharmonic Orchestra, Stepan Turchak conductor

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You'll find Gliere rarities here for preview
http://classical-music-online.net/en/composer/Gliere/258

http://www.reinhold-gliere.net/index8.htm

Gliere reviews
http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/master/gliere.php


----------



## Aggelos

Well the question is : what are the chances to see DDD recordings for Gliere's lesser know works?

Op.65 Khrizis [Хризис], Mimes ballet in 3 acts [Op.65a - Suite No.1 ; Op.65b - Suite No.2]
Op.66 Trizna, Symphonic Poem in F♯ minor (1911-1915) 
Op.69a Suite for Symphonic Orchestra from the opera Shakh-Senem
Op.73 Zapovit (The bequest) Symphonic poem in E minor (1941) 
Op.78 Cleopatra, Egyptian nights, Ballet mime in one act (1925) 
Op.79 The friendship of the peoples Overture for symphonic orchestra in A major (1941) 
Op.80 Symphonic Fantasy for Folk-Instruments orchestra in F major (1943) 
Op.85 Music to the play Farhad and Shirin (1946) 
Op.86 Victory Overture for symphonic orchestra in B♭ minor (1944) 
Op.93 Glory of the Soviet army Cantata for soloists, choir, narrator, symphonic- and wind orchestra (1953) 
Op.97 Festive overture for symphonic orchestra in D major (1955) 
Op.94 Leili and Medshnun, opera in 4 acts (1940)

-Symphonic Fragment (1934) 
-For the Happiness of the Fatherland, Overture for symphony orchestra (1942)
-The Imitation of Ezekiel, Symphonic Poem (Melodram) for narrator AND orchestra (1919)
-Esmeralda, for symphony orchestra (1926)
-The Cossacks whistled it, Ukrainian folk song. For mixed Choir with big symphony orchestra. (1935)

As you can see, there is more output that silhouettes Gliere as a symphonist.

http://imslp.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_Reinhold_Glière
http://home.online.nl/ovar/gliere.htm


----------



## Birdsong88

I have only listened to a few of his works like his Red Poppy, harp concerto,concerto for high soprano and his symphony no. 3. what else of merit should I give a try?


----------



## Aggelos

Birdsong88 said:


> I have only listened to a few of his works like his Red Poppy, harp concerto,concerto for high soprano and his symphony no. 3. what else of merit should I give a try?


I would suggest you to check the following (*The Chandos Collection is a must, simply unmissable! Make it your first priority in terms of what to listen next from Gliere's oeuvres *) 
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Nov11/Gliere_collection_CHAN10679X.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Oct11/Gliere_CHAN106795X.htm

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-8347/
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/oct00/gliere.htm

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/n/nxs50898a.php
http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/glière-orchestral-works-mr0002704496
http://www.allmusic.com/album/glière-the-red-poppy-complete-ballet-mw0001797941

http://delosmusic.com/tag/macal-conducts-gliere/


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i dont know if you will be able to answer this one , but i Wonder if Gliere would appeal to me but, all i can says is..
he trained some of the greatest russian master like alexander mossolov.If i enjoy Mossolov music are there ny chance i will
found something in Gliere music that will be somsort of revelation?

Did Gliere wrothe wild music like the iron fonderie?, than maybe not gliere is gliere and i know there is probably plenty of his works on YouTube , but i dont know were to start, im looking for is most bold move attempt or whatever in his music.

Does naxos has something real good from him, i notice naxos has plenty of his works, but wich one should i pick i'm lost please help me out.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

I'm no expert, but based on recent reviews and my own limited discernment, this is an excellent and cheap Ilya Murometz:









Also, this album is 2/3rds Gliere and quite excellent:









I think if you listen to these two albums you'll be a raving Gliere fanatic!


----------



## Aggelos

deprofundis said:


> Does naxos has something real good from him, i notice naxos has plenty of his works, but wich one should i pick i'm lost please help me out.


Why are you at loss? Aren't you helped by the reviews?
The JoAnn Falleta release by Naxos is a must-buy for Gliere fans.

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/falletta-buffalo-define-glieres-monumental-third-symphony/
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Sep14/Gliere_sy3_NBD0041.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Feb/Gliere_sy3_NBD0041.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Mar14/Gliere_sy3_8573161.htm
http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/10058
http://audaud.com/2014/09/gliere-symphony-no-3-ilya-muromets-buffalo-philharmonic-orch-joann-falletta-naxos-audio-only-blu-ray/
http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_cd_review.php?id=12102
http://www.classicalmusicsentinel.com/KEEP/keep-gliere.html
http://classicalmodernmusic.blogspot.com/2014/04/reinhold-moritsevich-gliere-symphony-no.html
http://maestrosteve.xanga.com/2014/04/03/fabulous-new-monumental-gliere/
http://www.classical-cd-reviews.com/2014/02/gliere-symphony-no-3-falletta-buffalo.html

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/n/nxs50899a.php
http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/n/nxs50898a.php
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/nov00/gliere.htm

I believe that these two by Naxos are worthy 
http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/glière-orchestral-works-mr0002704496
http://www.allmusic.com/album/glière-the-red-poppy-complete-ballet-mw0001797941

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Mar11/ippolitov_caucasian_4802428.htm









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Oct12/Gliere_Muromets_ALC2019.htm









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/Oct05/Gliere3_RRC2068.htm









http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-14335/

http://www.classicalcdreview.com/ilyafinal.html


----------



## Aggelos

Gliere and Shakh-Senem


----------



## Aggelos

Two more Gliere entries

Svetlanov conducted Gliere's Solemn Overture Op. 72 for full symphony orchestra. This Svetlanov recording has made it to an '80s Olympia CD.





















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another LP by Melodiya. 
Nathan Rakhlin conducts Zaporozhye Cossacks Op. 64 
Kirill Kondrashin conducts Holiday at Ferghana Op. 75
Alexander Gauk conducts Sirens Op. 33


----------



## Aggelos

It's nice to have some links that review Gliere's various recordings of the 3rd Symph
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/music/0904/classical/gliere.htm
http://www.classicalcdreview.com/rgilyals.html
http://www.classicalcdreview.com/rgilyaeo.htm


----------



## Trumpet12

I like his horn concerto


----------



## JosefinaHW

Il_Penseroso said:


> I think he's one of the greatest russian composers.
> 
> The Red Poppy Ballet Op.70 is one of my favorites.
> 
> I adore Symphony No.3 Op. 42 "Ilya Muromets".
> 
> I like also his Concerto for coloratura soprano and orchestra Op. 82
> 
> I want to listen to his opera *Shakh Senem*, but unfortunately didn't find any source yet ... anyone can help ?


I want to here Shakh Senem too. This recording has the overature. Avaliable from Presto download only $8









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Marco+Polo/8223675


----------



## JosefinaHW

Still searching... thought I had one with complete opera.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Il_Penseroso said:


> I think he's one of the greatest russian composers.
> 
> The Red Poppy Ballet Op.70 is one of my favorites.
> 
> I adore Symphony No.3 Op. 42 "Ilya Muromets".
> 
> I like also his Concerto for coloratura soprano and orchestra Op. 82
> 
> I want to listen to his opera *Shakh Senem*, but unfortunately didn't find any source yet ... anyone can help ?


There's an LP with episodes available on E-Bay $19.99 I am not going back to vinyl.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Selected-Sc...577913?hash=item210a3b47b9:g:gUIAAOSwFNZWw1bz


----------



## Aggelos

JosefinaHW said:


> I want to here Shakh Senem too. This recording has the overature. Avaliable from Presto download only $8
> 
> View attachment 82485
> 
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Marco+Polo/8223675


I wouldn't recommend the Marco Polo for the Sakh-Senem Overture. I grabbed that CD only because I am a Gliere fan.
I would recommend the Chandos CD with Vassily Sinaisky instead. Both audio quality and orchestral playing are superb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












> This generous anthology of the smaller pieces by Gliere suggests a library project. There is not a single piece here which has any fame. Shakh-Senem may be known to a few but on this disc that work is the closest approximation to a 'known quantity'.
> 
> The Concert Waltz is eruptive and grand in the manner of the two Glazunov concert waltzes. It has none of the psychological crunch of a Prokofiev waltz. The Ballad (an early piece) is pleasantly kin to the Glazunov and Frank Bridge salon pieces. The Overture on Slavonic Themes is strangely Beethovenian (02.01), in parts, fugal (05.36) - broadly romantic but finally uncompelling.
> 
> Gyul'Sara is the longest piece on the disc at just over 16 minutes. Here you need to think in terms of a modernised Russian Easter Festival Overture with oriental accents, a central fugue and some simply magnificent brass writing out of Sibelius Symphony No. 1 and En Saga. Did Basil Poledouris hear this before writing the music for the Conan films?
> 
> Shakh-Senem (an opera premiered in Baku and dubbed The Worker of Baku in 1934) is similarly sloe-eyed and Arabian (try 06.02) in the manner of Rimsky's Antar, Balakirev's Tamar (at least the sinister dance sections) and Borodin's Prince Igor. Barbaric grandeur and exoticism strike Hispanic sparks off each other (07.30).
> 
> The Heroic March has an abrasively crunching tread which generates some affirmative satisfaction. There is some great high contour work for the horn choir at 03.14. Well worth hearing and as David Nice says in his far from euphoric notes, this work is closer to a tone poem than to a gormless march.
> 
> To close proceedings ten minutes worth of Holiday at Ferghana. More exotic Middle-Eastern markets, camels and bazaars. Thank Heavens there is none of the 'bizarre' cheapskate atmosphere of the pier end band. Instead the music has an authentic snap and finger-cymbal sparkle. If anything the linkage is with the sincere exoticism achieved by Biarent and Schmitt.
> 
> There is more Gliere to come. Let us not slight unheard the overture Twenty Five Years of the Red Army, the marching song Hitler's End Will Come, Victory Overture, and what about a major suite from The Red Poppy ballet (1927).
> 
> Now Chandos (and Sir Edward) is there any chance of a Lev Knipper, Ivan Dzerzhinsky and Yuri Shaporin orchestral series? If this is all too obscure why not a commercially astute move to record the unrecorded Miaskovsky symphonies. Numbers 4, 14 and 20 await you. The world of Russian music collectors waits to snap up the first commercial recordings of these works.
> 
> For now this disc is the most intriguing of the Chandos series - at least outside the three symphony discs.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/nov00/Glieremultiple.htm
> http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=CHAN 9518


Or the entire Chandos Gliere Boxset which is simply out-of-this-world!









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Oct11/Gliere_CHAN106795X.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Nov11/Gliere_collection_CHAN10679X.htm


----------



## MagneticGhost

Aggelos said:


> I wouldn't recommend the Marco Polo for the Sakh-Senem Overture. I grabbed that CD only because I am a Gliere fan.
> I would recommend the Chandos CD with Vassily Sinaisky instead. Both audio quality and orchestral playing are superb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the entire Chandos Gliere Boxset which is simply out-of-this-world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Oct11/Gliere_CHAN106795X.htm
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Nov11/Gliere_collection_CHAN10679X.htm


Complete agree. That is a dem fine Boxset.


----------



## Cosmos

I'll need to check this guy out more! I have the Chandos album of his First symphony and the Red Poppy Suite. I liked it, but don't think of them as "favorites" or anything.

Then, I listened to the 3rd symphony... that piece blew me away! Like I was lost on another planet of sound!


----------



## DeepR

I listened a few times to his second symphony today and I think it's pretty fantastic. Will have to listen to that third.


----------



## Pugg

I found this one in a second hand shop € 2,00


----------



## majlis

I love his chamber and his concerts.


----------



## Weston

Parts of this album came on random play at work today, and I must confess, I was deeply disappointed.

I love the Symphony No. 3 so much, but this is nothing like it. The Suite is too light, fluffy and maudlin it seemed, and the horn concerto is just so much soloist noodling. The samples must have sounded good or I wouldn't have wound up with it. I could have just not been in the mood for it today, but it appears not all Gliere is of the same caliber.


----------

